
Show HN: Quantum Game with Photons - stared
http://quantumgame.io/
======
anchpop
Another good web game about advanced physics is VelocityRaptor [1]. In the
game the speed of light is set to 3 miles per hour, and you have to use
relativity to solve puzzles

[1]
[http://www.testtubegames.com/velocityraptor.html](http://www.testtubegames.com/velocityraptor.html)

~~~
stared
It is my favourite science-based game, especially how it mixed game, cartoon
drawings and humour, with actual Lorentz transformation.

Also, a longer list of such games: [https://github.com/stared/science-based-
games-list](https://github.com/stared/science-based-games-list)

------
tomsmeding
This game needs lots more education and explanation. Through the levels, I
understood reasonably well how polarization works, but interference is still a
complete mystery, and I haven't been able to get past level 25 (interfrenzy).

If someone plays past the first few levels, you can be quite sure he/she is
not afraid of some explanation about how stuff _actually_ works, and having
that would have made the game a lot more fun for me.

Also, in the Sagnac-Michelson-Morley level, you're supposed to place a
"Sagnac-interfRerometer" somewhere (hint: it's the vacuum jar, and that's a
different thing). ;)

~~~
stared
I am really convinced to explain things _after_ showing them, see my credo in
[http://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-
sch...](http://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-school-
students.html):

For experimental stuff, it’s crucial to show first, explain later - if at all
(otherwise you are killing the sense of suspension and awe):

The researchers’ conclusion was that, in the context of strange toys of
unknown function, prior explanation does, indeed, inhibit exploration and
discovery. - from
[http://www.economist.com/node/18741484](http://www.economist.com/node/18741484)
(When should you teach children, and when should you let them explore? - The
Economist )

At the same time, yes, I agree it would benefit for adding some explanations,
descriptions or links later. Just... many project, little time. But thanks for
bringing it up!

------
6nf
I have a solution for #22 with 2 mirrors left over:
[http://i.imgur.com/XB4QwLy.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/XB4QwLy.jpg)

~~~
stared
Thx, I will make it more complicated! :)

Typically, I create some puzzle, them freeze some elements, and leave others
for tray. However, often there is some sneaky way to go around. In this case,
I prefer to avoid it, as it breaks this beautiful infinite loop pattern.

~~~
stared
In any case - fixed. Just reset this level.

~~~
6nf
Level 34 also

[http://i.imgur.com/BPAw8vO.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/BPAw8vO.jpg)

~~~
stared
Oh, this one is clever!

Added one more mine, it should do the job.

~~~
6nf
Now I can't solve it :( This is my best so far:

[http://i.imgur.com/eYgcMqs.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/eYgcMqs.jpg)

Please help!

~~~
6nf
Wait I got it never mind :)

~~~
stared
If you are that proficient at solving it, do you want to create some levels?
:)

~~~
6nf
I've added you on Google Hangouts, would love a chat :)

~~~
stared
I don't see that. :/ Could you just drop me an email? (At
[http://p.migdal.pl/.](http://p.migdal.pl/.)) Then we can redirect talks to
any channel, Hangouts included.

------
pmontra
Great game. Two note

1) you should add some explanation about why making light to through a number
of crystals (they slow it down by 1/4 wavelength) lets the beam go though a
beam splitter in one or two directions.

2) Pinch to zoom works but the photon beam moves on a path that's not affected
by the zoom. Firefox Android, I didn't check with other browsers. But it works
on a 4,7" screen, which is great.

~~~
stared
Ad 1)

My idea was to show who things work, rather than do any kind of textbook
explanation. That said, I understand why this slow-down is mysterious (and
deserves a better visualisation).

Ad 2)

Thanks for info. Tiles are on CSV and the animation is on Canvas; I will try
to see what's the problem (don't own anything with Android, though). In any
case: I would be really, really grateful for creating an issue here:
[https://github.com/stared/quantum-
game/issues](https://github.com/stared/quantum-game/issues).

------
Lramseyer
I really like the idea of this game. But while it seems to simplify certain
aspects of optical tables (like adjusting mirrors and other optical elements,)
it makes other things way more complicated than they should be due to the
visual simplicity.

It's mostly the polarization (and phase to a lesser degree) that I am
referring to. That stuff is way more intuitive on a real optical table.

~~~
stared
You mean, that in 2D it is harder to show some inherently 3D things (like
polarization)? (If so, then I agree - but wanted to keep visual simplicity...
and I am not a graphic designer, and simple 2D things are the most advanced
things I can do.)

~~~
tgb
I think you did a fantastic job showing all the variables at once. I did feel
the need for some kind of "debugger" to really see what was going on with my
setups instead of watching them run since there is simply inherently​ a lot of
simultaneous things to keep track of.

~~~
stared
Without that it would be impossible to debug it (from wrong signs in
operators, through mistakes with simulation to typical programming bugs).

Some day I want to make it visually appealing and actually make it a part of
UI.

------
benjamincburns
I assume there must be some way to rotate the mirror? Maybe I'm crazy, but I
can't seem to figure it out.

Edit: Seems it's mobile only, or the mouse drag event handling is masking the
click event. That is, it rotates for me on mobile, but not on my desktop
browser (chrome 58.0.3029.110).

~~~
stared
Strange... while I have mobile in mind, I test it on Chrome, on OSX. Checked
it right now and it works on my desktop.

Issue is here: [https://github.com/stared/quantum-
game/issues/5](https://github.com/stared/quantum-game/issues/5) \- as it seems
that more people have the same problem. Any pointers how to solve it (or Pull
Requests!) are welcomed! :)

~~~
RobertoG
I was going crazy ;-) It seem it's not working on firefox

------
tbabb
I hope it wasn't on purpose that the "bomb" tile crashed my browser when it
exploded...

~~~
stared
Then it worked better than expected! ;)

(Was not intended. Would be grateful for a screenshot / specs though!)

------
sliken
Is level 16 (three polarizers) broken? There's only one piece you can place,
and only 5 places you could place it (that would make sense). Not placing it
doesn't work either.

~~~
tomsmeding
You can rotate polarizers as well :)

~~~
sliken
Ha, thanks, didn't realize that. Polarizers that you place anyways.

------
gji
Nice game, but there's nothing intrinsically quantum about anything that
happens. Everything is perfectly describable with classical E&M.

------
sideshowb
hi again stared, great to see you finished this at last! Will have a play
later.

We met on here last year discussing my quantum game. Shameless plug for
everyone else:

[http://tropic.org.uk/~crispin/quantum/](http://tropic.org.uk/~crispin/quantum/)

(Sorry about expired security cert!)

~~~
stared
I like such plugs! (Maybe as I do them myself a lot... and now I shamelessly
confess to that.)

I would need to setup Flash, though. (Do you have/plan any JS version?)

------
sliken
Any hints for 21? I can get 100% to one detector or 98% to 2.

~~~
stared
Each beam splitter splits intensities in halves. Make sure you join beams with
same intensities.

------
ADanFromCanada
This is awesome!

